# I miss my favorite Tivo feature in +DVR



## druzil (May 7, 2005)

I didn't even know this was my favorite feature. But now I've lived without it for months and I still miss it.

WHY can't +DVR remember the last program selected in the playlist when opening it up? It is EXTREMELY annoying (to me anyway) to always have to start back at the top of play list and dig back to where you were. Does this bug anyone else?

I keep waiting month after month thinking that surely this simple feature will be in the next software update, but it never comes. Earl, can you or someone else get this on the to-do list?

If the product owner needs a rational for this enhancement, here are the most annoying scenarios that would be resolved by this simple enhancement:

Accidentally leave a recorded program and want to immediately restart it.
Watching several episodes of the same series... have to go dig and find the next one in the list each time.
Trying to clean up older shows so I keep playing shows at the end of my playlist, but the selection resets to the top every time I open it.

If anyone has a solution to this, it would really help me get over my Tivo withdrawal. 

- Eric


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

druzil said:


> I didn't even know this was my favorite feature. But now I've lived without it for months and I still miss it.
> 
> WHY can't +DVR remember the last program selected in the playlist when opening it up? It is EXTREMELY annoying (to me anyway) to always have to start back at the top of play list and dig back to where you were. Does this bug anyone else?
> 
> ...


"Back" button on your remote is your friend. It will take you back to previous place if you want to get back to the program you were watching. You can click on a folder for the series episodes and they will play automatically in chronological order. And to get to the bottom of the list just click "channel" down few times.


----------



## druzil (May 7, 2005)

I can't believe I never realized that! I almost never use the 'Back' button. Thank you so much.. that solves most of my concerns.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What you ask has been on the "wish list" for these DVRs for quite awhile.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

druzil said:


> I can't believe I never realized that! I almost never use the 'Back' button. Thank you so much.. that solves most of my concerns.


The Back button works only under certain conditions.

I too find this to be very irritating, another nail in the coffin.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Scott Corbett said:


> The Back button works only under certain conditions.
> 
> I too find this to be very irritating, another nail in the coffin.


I think those "certain conditions" may be limited to whether you power the unit down or not. If you don't, the back button always seems to work, unless they've done the rare upgrade in between.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> I think those "certain conditions" may be limited to whether you power the unit down or not. If you don't, the back button always seems to work, unless they've done the rare upgrade in between.


Didn't work for me after I went to the guide and selected a different channel.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Scott Corbett said:


> Didn't work for me after I went to the guide and selected a different channel.


Just hit back button twice or as many times as you need to get to the previous screen of interest.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

samo said:


> Just hit back button twice or as many times as you need to get to the previous screen of interest.


I did, didn't work.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

works for me....


----------



## ClubrhythmEnt (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a 700 unit and I find this very annoying. Sometimes back actually takes me back and sometimes (if there is a recording in progress) it hangs and then opens the menu. I also hate hate hate that when I delete a single program in a folder it moves me completely out of that folder, in a seemingly random direction, to another item in the program list. Sooooo irritating.

On the plus side I do like the weather app (right button press) I just wish it would cache the app graphics instead of spending 30 seconds re-loading them every time I open the app console.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

ClubrhythmEnt said:


> I also hate hate hate that when I delete a single program in a folder it moves me completely out of that folder, in a seemingly random direction, to another item in the program list. Sooooo irritating.


Hmmm, that never happens to me. I highlight the program I want to delete and push the red button to delete. It leaves me in the same folder and highlights the next program. Makes deleting a lot pretty easy if I don't feel like using Mark and Delete to to a mass deletion.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

druzil said:


> I didn't even know this was my favorite feature. But now I've lived without it for months and I still miss it.
> 
> WHY can't +DVR remember the last program selected in the playlist when opening it up? It is EXTREMELY annoying (to me anyway) to always have to start back at the top of play list and dig back to where you were. Does this bug anyone else?
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of work-arounds I've learned since I switched from HR10-250's to HR2x's.

If you accidently leave a program by hitting CHAN UP/DOWN or EXIT and want to get right back to it, just hit the PREV button. Works like a charm.
If you hit PLAY on a program title in the PLAYLIST to initiate playback, hitting STOP will take you right back to the PLAYLIST with that show still highlighted. Otherwise BACK, as others have suggested. LEFT ARROW will get you there too. It works just like BACK in this scenario. Hit it as many times as you need to return to the LIST.
You can quickly delete files in a folder by highlighting the show title you want to delete and pressing DASH DASH ("--"). *Be careful, tho, because you will not get an "are you sure?".* After the show is deleted, the show right below it in the PLAYLIST will be highlighted.
The feature I miss the most is the TiVo-style GUIDE. I'm not a fan of the grid guide.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

sluciani said:


> Here are a couple of work-arounds I've learned since I switched from HR10-250's to HR2x's.
> 
> If you accidently leave a program by hitting CHAN UP/DOWN or EXIT and want to get right back to it, just hit the PREV button. Works like a charm.
> If you hit PLAY on a program title in the PLAYLIST to initiate playback, hitting STOP will take you right back to the PLAYLIST with that show still highlighted. Otherwise BACK, as others have suggested. LEFT ARROW will get you there too. It works just like BACK in this scenario. Hit it as many times as you need to return to the LIST.
> ...


Have you tried when in the guide moving the cursor left to highlight the channel number and pressing "info". It's not the Tivo guide but it's similar.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

joed32 said:


> Have you tried when in the guide moving the cursor left to highlight the channel number and pressing "info". It's not the Tivo guide but it's similar.


Yes I have, and you're right. It's almost the same, just not as "fluid" as the TiVo implementation. "Search by channel" brings you to the same list.


----------

